# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Reductil - Artikel

## Petra717

*Reductil*

*De werkzame stof in Reductil is sibutramine. 
Sibutramine is een vermageringsmiddel. Het remt de eetlust en verhoogt de hoeveelheid energie die uw lichaam gebruikt.
Artsen schrijven het voor bij overgewicht.* 

*Overgewicht*

Bij overgewicht heeft u meer kans op schade aan uw gezondheid, zoals diabetes (suikerziekte) en aandoeningen van hart en vaten. Door overgewicht te verminderen, verlaagt u de kans op dergelijke aandoeningen. Overgewicht wordt uitgedrukt als de `Quetelet index`. Deze houdt niet alleen rekening met uw gewicht, maar ook met uw lengte.

*Hoe overgewicht tegengaan?*De beste manier om overgewicht tegen te gaan, is minder energierijk te eten en meer te bewegen. Heeft u erg veel overgewicht, dan kan uw arts hiernaast dit middel voorschrijven. 

Artsen schrijven sibutramine voor als uw `Quetelet index` boven een bepaalde grens ligt. Namelijk boven de 27 als u een aandoening heeft, die door overgewicht kan verergeren, zoals hoge bloeddruk of hartzwakte. Als u verder nergens last van heeft, schrijft de arts dit middel pas voor bij een `Quetelet index` van 30 of hoger. 


_Effect_ 
Met behulp van sibutramine kunt u ongeveer zes procent van uw gewicht verliezen. Het effect van sibutramine is maximaal na ongeveer zes maanden gebruik. Hierna kan het gewicht weer iets toenemen. 


*Bijwerkingen*

Behalve het gewenste effect kan dit middel bijwerkingen geven. De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn verstopping, droge mond, slapeloosheid en hartvaatproblemen. Verder kunnen voorkomen duizeligheid, angst en vreemde gevoelswaarnemingen.

Mensen met een verhoogde bloeddruk, verhoogde schildklierwerking of aambeien kunnen meer last krijgen van hun aandoening.

_Soms, vooral de eerste maand_ 
Verstopping (obstipatie), droge mond.Slapeloosheid. U kunt dit tegengaan door het middel 's ochtends in te nemen.
_Zelden_ 
Hartvaatproblemen, zoals een versnelde hartslag, hartkloppingen en verhoging van de bloeddruk. Uw arts zal uw bloeddruk en hartslag tijdens de behandeling geregeld controleren. Mensen met een verhoogde bloeddruk of die hiervoor worden behandeld, en mensen met een verhoogde schildklierwerking hebben meer kans op hartvaatproblemen. Raadpleeg uw arts.Verergering van aambeienDuizeligheid, hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, zweten, opvliegers, angst.Smaakveranderingen, vreemde gevoelswaarnemingen, zoals kriebelingen, jeuk en tintelingen.
_Zeer zelden_ 
Epileptische aanvallen. Mensen met epilepsie hebben kans op een toename van het aantal aanvallen. Overleg hierover met uw arts.Een verhoogd risico op hartritmestoornissen. U kunt last krijgen van plotselinge duizelingen of kortdurend buiten bewustzijn raken. Dit is vooral van belang voor mensen met een bepaalde hartritmestoornis, namelijk het aangeboren verlengde QT-interval. Gebruik dit middel NIET als u deze hartritmestoornis heeft. Overleg met uw arts. Mogelijk kunt u overstappen op een ander middel.
Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van één van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart waar u zich zorgen over maakt.


*Hoe, wanneer en hoe lang?*

_Wanneer?_ 
Neem 's ochtends in, u heeft dan minder last van slapeloosheid 's nachts. 

_Hoe lang?_
Binnen drie maanden nadat u met dit middel bent begonnen, hoort u minstens vijf procent te zijn afgevallen. Is dat niet het geval, dan werkt dit middel bij u onvoldoende en heeft verdere behandeling met dit medicijn geen zin. 

Gebruik dit middel sowieso niet langer dan een jaar achtereen. Het is nog niet bekend of langdurig gebruik veilig is. 


*Dosis vergeten?*

Het is belangrijk dit middel consequent in te nemen. Mocht u toch een dosis vergeten zijn: duurt het nog meer dan acht uur voor u de volgende dosis normaal inneemt? Neem de vergeten dosis dan alsnog in. Anders de vergeten dosis overslaan. 



*Autorijden, alcohol, voeding*

_autorijden?_
Bij sommige mensen beïnvloedt dit middel het reactie- en beoordelingsvermogen. Voor uzelf is dat vaak moeilijk te beoordelen. U kunt iemand uit uw omgeving vragen om de eerste keren naast u te zitten en uw rijvaardigheid te beoordelen. Deze persoon kan bekijken of u met wisselende snelheden rijdt, slingert of geïrriteerd reageert op normaal gedrag van medeweggebruikers. Rijd geen auto als uw rijgedrag beïnvloed blijkt te zijn.

_alcohol drinken?_
Bij dit middel zijn hiervoor geen beperkingen. Bedenk wel dat alcohol veel calorieën bevat. 

_alles eten?_
Combineer dit middel met een evenwichtig vermageringsdieet. U zult dan ook na stoppen makkelijker een dieet kunnen aanhouden. Dit is nodig omdat u na stoppen weer in gewicht zult toenemen. Met een goed dieet kunt u dit enigszins voorkomen. Vraag uw arts of een diëtist om advies over het dieet. 


*Wisselwerking*
De medicijnen waarmee de belangrijkste wisselwerkingen zijn, zijn middelen tegen depressiviteit van het *MAO-remmer-type* of het *SSRI-type*.

Gebruik sibutramine *NIET* als u ook een antidepressivum van het *SSRI-type (citalopram, fluvoxamine, fluoxetine, paroxetine, sertraline)* gebruikt. Er kunnen in zeer zeldzame gevallen zeer ernstige bijwerkingen ontstaan. Heeft u een dergelijk antidepressiemiddel kortgeleden gebruikt? Start dan met dit afslankmiddel pas twee weken na beëindiging van die therapie.


*Zwangerschap en borstvoeding*
_
Zwangerschap_
Over het gebruik van dit middel tijdens de zwangerschap is nog te weinig bekend. Meld het in ieder geval aan uw arts en apotheker zodra u zwanger bent, of binnenkort wilt worden. 

_Borstvoeding_
Wilt u borstvoeding geven, overleg dan met uw arts. Het is niet bekend of middel in de moedermelk terechtkomt. 


*Stoppen*

U kunt op elk moment in één keer met het gebruik van dit middel stoppen. Doe dat wel in overleg met uw arts. Zorg dat u een aangepast dieet blijft volgen, want u zult meer eetlust krijgen en minder energie verbruiken. U kunt dan weer snel in gewicht toenemen. 


*Hoe te verkrijgen*

Sibutramine is sinds 1998 internationaal op de markt. Het is op recept verkrijgbaar in capsules onder de merknaam _Reductil_



_(bron: apotheek.nl)_

----------

